# Best mountains in Japan



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Thinking about a trip to Japan in Feb next year.. 

Which resorts would you recommend first for someone who has never been there for boarding?

Cheers..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

niseko....


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

no idea about the best, but niseko and the surrounding resorts seem to be a safe-ish bet. that's where i'm heading for my japan trip next year ...


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm gonna add another vote for Niseko.

Had a great time there. Not only was the snow great, but the town itself has a good variety of food and bars (albeit they are tiny).

I'll be going back next year in February to look at possible relocation options.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends on what you are looking for. At the risk of generalizing, for a first timer:

Powder: Hokkaidou is your best bet (the past season nonwithstanding). Niseko good choice if you have no interest in/ability to handle Japanese culture and way of doing things. Lots of other places if you do (to varying degrees).
Big(ger) mountains: Take your pick from a bunch of the Nagano resorts. Snow generally also excellent, if not quite the same as Hokkaidou.
Accessibility from Tokyo: Niigata et al.

Many other options - again, it depends on what you want.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah keep Niigata foreigner free... Definitely stick with Niseko and Hakuba/Nozawa Onsen (Nagano)

Muhahahaha

Hows the snow in those other areas? Kagura is open until the end of May


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah the powder at Kagura has been pretty average this year, and if its pow you are after then nothing beats Hokkaido. 

But then most of the resorts on Honshu will be slushy by the end of March. But Kagura keeps getting snow into April. It is one of the tallest resorts in Japan (stupid laws stopping anything over 2000m), so its prone to freezing after a bit of spring softening. Right now it is slush all the way to the top, but there is plenty of base and to be honest i quite like it softer

Apparently they are installing snow mats next year so you can board all year round?!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Gala was fine on Friday btw. Super fun and slushy. Obviously the gezan course was not open, but the parks were and its nice to board in a T-shirt!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

If you are primarily going for snowboarding you should definitely stick with Hakuba and Niseko.


----------



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks to all for the responses.. 

Looks like Niseko is a real favourite so I'll definitely do a bit more research there.. 

After some extensive googling I thought Nozawa Onsen looks really good as well. Nice big resort with a decent night life too.. 

I'm really not worried about the culture side of things, if anything, I wouldn't want the place to be too westernised. As long as someone understands what I'm saying I guess! haha.. 

Thanks again..


----------



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

By the way I came across this page..

Best Skiing in Japan | Best Ski Resort in Japan

It pretty much reinforces what you guys have been saying but seems really informative too with pros and cons of all the resorts..

You probably all know about it well and truly but thought I'd share anyway..


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

* Not too westernised
* Snow
* Decent (any) nightlife

Pick any two.
Nozawa onsen is probably bordering on having all 3, but any nightlife will be mostly westerners. The concept of going out for drinks after Snowboarding isnt that popular here, most prefer to relax in their hotels and drink in their rooms.


----------



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> * Not too westernised
> * Snow
> * Decent (any) nightlife
> 
> ...


That's a good way of putting it.. Snow is definitely the first thing to tick off so I guess it's a way up between culture and nightlife.. 

Nozawa onsen sounds like a good mix though. 

How does the nightlife/culture compare between Niseki and Onsen? 

Also one more question, I can't seem to find much detail about the structure of the resorts.. Are either or both of the above set up so most of the accommodation is quite close to the slopes? Or do you still need to get a bus or something to get right up there? 

Cheers..


----------



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually the culture question was probably answered on the first page.. Sounds like Niseko and Onsen are both a bit more directed at tourists compared to some other places.


----------



## Brklee (Jan 7, 2013)

*Japan*



Lachymac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thinking about a trip to Japan in Feb next year..
> 
> ...


Hakkoda was/is my favorite area. There is a guy there, Simon, that gives guided tours. Check out his website: hakkodapowder.com.

Ryan


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Lachymac said:


> Also one more question, I can't seem to find much detail about the structure of the resorts.. Are either or both of the above set up so most of the accommodation is quite close to the slopes? Or do you still need to get a bus or something to get right up there?


Actually, the standard ski map of Nozawa is pretty much self explanatory. It's a small place so by definition it isn't "far" to any of the gondolas, but you'll have to walk a little. I stayed next to the main road in the eastern end close to the Karasawa lifts, and it took me like 3 minutes to get there by foot. One day I walked all the way to the Hikage gondola; it took me about 15 minutes and I got a little warm - but hey it's a warm-up... And for the lazy asses and the Japanese there's a superfluous bus.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Lachymac said:


> so I guess it's a way up between culture and nightlife..


Plus, if that's even a matter of choice for you, I think you might want to stick with Niseko.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Come to Tokyo for nightlife. Little chance of picking up a Japanese floozy near a ski resort for some off piste action.

I havent been to Niseko but to be honest it doesnt interest me much. I hate seeing the overly westernized areas in Japan, and all accounts from friends who went there, that is the case (Japanese friend had to order for her dad at one place because the bar tender couldnt understand Japanese). I've boarded in powder too deep to enjoy in niigata/nagano, so i'm not too concerned if its supposed to be a powder mecca.

Nozawa onsen on the other hand, still has a very Japanese vibe to it, because it is actually a very popular tourist destination year round (the Onsens - public baths). So the place is still mostly Japanese tourists. But there are a couple of bars in the town, at least one of which is smoke free (which means its pandering to foreigners, because that is UNHEARD OF in Japan)


----------



## Lachymac (Jul 2, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Come to Tokyo for nightlife. Little chance of picking up a Japanese floozy near a ski resort for some off piste action.
> 
> I havent been to Niseko but to be honest it doesnt interest me much. I hate seeing the overly westernized areas in Japan, and all accounts from friends who went there, that is the case (Japanese friend had to order for her dad at one place because the bar tender couldnt understand Japanese). I've boarded in powder too deep to enjoy in niigata/nagano, so i'm not too concerned if its supposed to be a powder mecca.
> 
> Nozawa onsen on the other hand, still has a very Japanese vibe to it, because it is actually a very popular tourist destination year round (the Onsens - public baths). So the place is still mostly Japanese tourists. But there are a couple of bars in the town, at least one of which is smoke free (which means its pandering to foreigners, because that is UNHEARD OF in Japan)


Haha.. Well from all accounts Nozawa Onsen sounds like a great place and reasonably convenient as far as getting there goes too.. Might have to spend a few days in Tokyo either side of the trip too.


----------

